

Ask HN: Should I Put A Sign Up Form Right On The Pricing Page? - Miamlantavegas

As I'm working on launching my app here in the next week; I have a question that I hope someone can answer.&#60;p&#62;Which has better conversions?
A funnel that looks like this..
Homepage &#62; Pricing &#62; Sign Up Form&#60;p&#62;or..  putting a Sign Up Form (granted you only have a 4-5 fields) right on the Pricing page somewhere?
Homepage &#62; Pricing/Sign Up Form&#60;p&#62;I'm thinking putting the Sign Up Form on the Pricing page will make a huge difference in sign up conversions, but before I tested this; wanted to know if anyone has done it? It seems that all the most popular web apps are using the traditional funnel like: freshbooks, basecamp, campaignmonitor, mailchimp, wufoo, etc..
======
slysf
Most definitely yes! Any time you can reduce steps to conversion without
sacrificing the design elements you're going to increase conversion. One
company I worked for introduced a free tier with a 2 field signup on their
homepage and it got about double the signups vs. the free tier on the product
page. If you have the ability to do some A/B testing then you could take the
guesswork out of the decision.

~~~
Miamlantavegas
Thanks! Makes perfect sense.. I wonder why those other web app companies all
decide to do the three step funnel? Even when some of them (seems like) could
easily incorporate the Sign Up Form into the Pricing page.

